

Charting the Final Frontier--Google Maps for Indoors - edw519
http://www.smartertechnology.com/c/a/Technology-For-Change/Charting-the-Final-FrontierGoogle-Maps-for-Indoors/

======
tocomment
I've often thought of doing a startup to provide maps of all malls, shopping
centers, and big box stores in the US. Imagine how much easier it would be to
find things in Home Depot for example.

And think of all of the augmented reality potential? And you could recommend
things to people based on what aisle they're in. The possibilities are endless
really.

Anyone want to join me? I'll do all the programming. I just need someone to
call up all these places and get floor plans...

